# Throttle Body for an ABF



## Jimmys2.5 (Oct 15, 2006)

So I spent way too much money and bought an ABF intake manifold, dizzy and injectors and I'm wondering what Throttle body to use. Whats the main difference between the OBD1 and OBD2 VR6 Throttle bodies?

I guess I should also mention that I'm running MS2 extra from Spitfire EFI


----------



## HASSEN S.A (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi
The difference between obd1 and obd2 tb's are due to management of the engines. Obd1 have a three pin tps and no 'stepper' motor for idle speed regulation. Later obd2 tb's have a 7pin 'D' plug, you will find a built in tps and stepper motor to regulate idling. In obd1 motors an auxiliary air valve helped the idle control. 

So if you gonna use after market ems that only requires basic tps signal the obd1 is fine for ur app.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

The good thing is that MS2 can easily drive the bi-directional dc motor for idle control.:thumbup:


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

ps2375 said:


> The good thing is that MS2 can easily drive the stepper motor for idle control.:thumbup:


Except it's not a stepper motor.... it's a bi-directional dc motor. MS2 can control it with PWM but it's weird.


----------



## Jimmys2.5 (Oct 15, 2006)

HASSEN S.A said:


> Hi
> The difference between obd1 and obd2 tb's are due to management of the engines. Obd1 have a three pin tps and no 'stepper' motor for idle speed regulation. Later obd2 tb's have a 7pin 'D' plug, you will find a built in tps and stepper motor to regulate idling. In obd1 motors an auxiliary air valve helped the idle control.
> 
> So if you gonna use after market ems that only requires basic tps signal the obd1 is fine for ur app.





Prof315 said:


> Except it's not a stepper motor.... it's a bi-directional dc motor. MS2 can control it with PWM but it's weird.


I'd like to have the best idle possible. Any one have opinions on which is better? I can have my MS2 extra modded fairly easily.


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

ABF were most all OBD1 non stepper motor style throttle bodies, but don't just go out and buy an ABA and expect it to fit as the ABF uses a different pattern size that is larger than the ABA but smaller than a VR6. So, you will either need to machine an adapter, drill and tap the manifold or source an ABF throttle body.


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

As I just had this dilemma. The TB that fits without any modifications is a VR6 OBD2 TB. The ABA is too small in diameter and the TB for OBD1 and OBD2 for the VR6 are different. In fact go to a shop and request the gasket for the OBD1 and OBD2 TB for VR6 and see. The OBD1 for VR6 is bigger than OBD2. 
So bassically source and OBD2 VR6 TB, it bolts right up. Also souce the TB bolts since the ABF TB bolts are shorter thant the ones for the VR6. 


A wireless device powered by Hamsters on wheels.


----------



## 134hpvw (Sep 6, 2013)

thanks old windy.
you just made my day. thanks for posting about the obd2 vr6 throttle body fitment onto the abf intake manifold.


----------



## etriky (Sep 26, 2010)

Thanks Old Windy! You rock. Just tried putting my ABA OBD2 TB on my ABF manifold today. Profanity ensued. Glad I wasn't the first to discover this.


----------

